# Directv Philips DVR



## bblluueess (Jan 28, 2005)

box is not hooked up to a phone line- suddenly I get the ext 722 message- anybody else have this issue? Is it because the box is not on a phone line or does it have anything to do with an upgrade??


----------



## B Peck (Feb 9, 2005)

I believe that message has to do with the authorizations on the access card. Is this on all you sations? I would just call D* and they will just resend the authorizations to the card. The phone line is used to order ppv's and to put new software into effect. 

Bryan


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

More replies to this question in the TiVo forum.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=234910


----------

